# Two Cats Suddenly Hate Each Other?!



## Aerohip (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi everyone! I have Marty, 7 yr old Ginger Tabby and Sidney,4 yr old Tabby. They have been like brother and sister since I brought Sidney home four years ago. They would play together, sleep together, lick each other for hours! Then a few weeks ago it all stopped. Sidney growls and hisses at Marty all day. And once a day she attacks him and they fight. It's crazy, I'm afraid they may hurt each other. What happened? Why has Sidney all of a sudden turned vicious? I'd hate to give her away, I love them both. Help?!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Three possible reasons. First, cats recognize each other primarily by smell. Sidney might not recognize Marty anymore if Marty smells different. Did Marty go to the vet recently? Have a bath? Go outside? Anything else that might cause Sidney to no longer recognize Marty's scent? If it's a case of scent, you might try putting a dab of vanilla on the back of both of their necks to make them smell the same. If that doesn't work, you can try a re-introduction (see below).

Second, it could be something called "redirected aggression". For example, if Sidney saw another animal (cat, bird, squirrel, etc.) outside and couldn't get to it, she might have "redirected" her aggression at Marty (often happens with cats). Since you're not with the cats 24/7, it's unlikely you will ever know what, if anything, might have happened...but if this is a case of redirected aggression, the best solution is a re-introduction. That means you need to introduce the two cats as if they had never met before (write back if you don't know what that means).

Third, if it's none of the above, it could be a health issue (either Sidney or Marty). However, if you're not seeing any other signs of ill health in either cat, I wouldn't run off to the vet just yet. I'd first try a re-introduction.


----------



## Aerohip (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Susan, they are indoor cats so reason #1 is out. Second, how do I reintroduce them? Today it was a little better. She let Marty walk by and didn't howl or hiss! And they ate out of the same bowl! But she still walks around very nervously, eyeing Marty all the time.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, given your current description of how they're interacting, you might forego a formal re-introduction and just to a "mini" re-intro. This is what I need to do with my two whenever I take one of them to the vet...since following every vet visit, mine don't like each other at first :wink:. 

Try to have lots of "good things" happen when the two of them are together. Give them both a treat. Play with them. I play with them both in games that let them both participate, but without having them compete (which could spark trouble). So, get two laser lights going, one can chase each. Hold the middle of a long piece of string and wiggle both ends, letting each cat chase an end. Wiggle two mice on a string and let each chase their own mouse. I'm sure you can think of other games. Feed them together, but keep an eye on them. If you see Sidney hiss, it means she's scared. At that time, do something to re-assure her. For example, my Abby likes to be brushed, so if Abby hisses at Muffs (following a vet visit), I just say "It's OK Abby". I go and sit beside her and brush her. That seems to calm her down.

When my two are "at odds" with each other, I also separate them when I'm not around to supervise (when I'm sleeping, at work or out). I put one in a bedroom (with litter box, food, water and a few toys) and let the other roam. I alternate which one goes in the bedroom.

So, you might try the above. In my case, it usually takes a few days before mine are back to normal...but every situation is different...and it's not clear what triggered the issue between your two. If you find that the hissing, growling, fighting are escalating, then you might want to go back to do a more formal re-introduction, which will involve separating the cats at all times for a while. Good luck!


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Even if they're indoor cats, it might be redirected aggression. If a stray cat is wandering into your yard and they can see it from the window, that might make Sidney feel insecure.


----------

